
How to Design Programs - 0xmohit
http://www.htdp.org/
======
brudgers
Second Edition is online and follows Racket's versioning:

[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/)

I have a hard copy of the first edition. The square format single column
layout reduces readability. But the methodology seems to be based on sound
engineering principals.

I'd probably recommend Kiczales's _Systematic Program Design_ MOOC as a good
extension of the HtDP program methodology. [https://www.edx.org/course/how-
code-systematic-program-desig...](https://www.edx.org/course/how-code-
systematic-program-design-part-ubcx-spd1x)

------
Monkeyget
How does it compare to SICP? It's hard not to see the similarities : an
introductory MIT book about programming written in Lisp.

~~~
0xmohit
> How does it compare to SICP?

Both are intended for beginners, but HTDP probably a bit easier as compared to
SICP.

